# Costing of a Blue Tongue Lizard/Skink ?



## xXExplodexX (Feb 21, 2013)

How much does it cost to feed the Blue Tongue Skink/lizard.
How much do I have to spend on equipment. E.g, Lights




Are they cheap costing ?


Thanks.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 21, 2013)

Whoa, information overload! Slow down there!

No, really we need more info from you as to what you want in your set up(size, decor, how many bluey's ect) before your highly specific questions can be answered.


----------



## repalex (Feb 25, 2013)

Blueys are one of the cheapest reptiles overall.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 25, 2013)

blueys are very cheap reptiles
easterns and blotchies can be around $50 for adults and sometimes cheaper.
all they need is a 4x2x2 fish tank with fake grass or a substrate of your choice (could be newspaper), just get them uv and a heat lamp (60watt flood light from bunnings is enough).
i feed mine dog food, snails and sometimes fruit and mealworms


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 25, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> How much does it cost to feed the Blue Tongue Skink/lizard.
> How much do I have to spend on equipment. E.g, Lights
> 
> 
> ...



whoa....slow down there,if costs are your main consideration you are not the sort of person who should be thinking about keeping reptiles.Reptile keeping is for people who CARE about their critters needs and wants not the costs!!!!!if you want a cheap pet get a dog and feed it scraps.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 25, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> you want a cheap pet get a dog and feed it scraps.


thats what blueys are for though?


----------



## bk201 (Feb 25, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> How much does it cost to feed the Blue Tongue Skink/lizard
> *$5 a week at most you can feed them a mix of canned dog food, pet meat, veggies you may have some they eat in your fridge like buk choy, carrots, pumpkin etc etc just google blue tongue food or something to many to list*
> 
> How much do I have to spend on equipment. E.g, Lights
> ...



Sup


----------



## bk201 (Feb 25, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> whoa....slow down there,if costs are your main consideration you are not the sort of person who should be thinking about keeping reptiles.Reptile keeping is for people who CARE about their critters needs and wants not the costs!!!!!if you want a cheap pet get a dog and feed it scraps.



Cost is an important thing with owning any pet, especially reptiles if you don't consider this you are just irresponsible...
Reptile keeping seems expensive...but it's really cheap depending on what you choose to keep...
My bluey's love the scraps i feed them...and they don't bark either...


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay thanks. Just wanting to make sure how much it costs, Before buying one. As if i get one, I want to give it a good home and feed it well. I also love animals. I just wanted to make sure. As I never kept a lizard before !


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 2, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> whoa....slow down there,if costs are your main consideration you are not the sort of person who should be thinking about keeping reptiles.Reptile keeping is for people who CARE about their critters needs and wants not the costs!!!!!if you want a cheap pet get a dog and feed it scraps.



What rubbish.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 2, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> Okay thanks. Just wanting to make sure how much it costs, Before buying one. As if i get one, I want to give it a good home and feed it well. I also love animals. I just wanted to make sure. As I never kept a lizard before !



What a great, conscientious, future reptile owner this person is.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 2, 2013)

Cost should be a consideration when taking in any pet


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 5, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> whoa....slow down there,if costs are your main consideration you are not the sort of person who should be thinking about keeping reptiles.Reptile keeping is for people who CARE about their critters needs and wants not the costs!!!!!if you want a cheap pet get a dog and feed it scraps.



Hahaha surely this is a joke. Yes, let's suggest someone by an animal of far greater intelligence levels thus demanding stimulation, cost hundreds in vaccinations and thousands in food over an animal which can thrive off snails collected from the garden and cheap dog food.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

@dragonlover1 - he asked for the cost. He did not ask for the cheapest way to care for it. In no way was he being a cheapskate. 
I'm quite sure everyone wants a rough idea of the cost of an animal before purchasing. Much more responsible than forgetting the cost, realising you cant afford to keep it, and dumping it in someone else's hands.
Of course we are still recommending a cheap way to care for them because hey, who wants to be spending a few hundred when you can get just as healthy happy of a bluey by spending a few bucks. (under-exagerated)

Best of luck with the bluetongue!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> @dragonlover1 - he asked for the cost. He did not ask for the cheapest way to care for it. In no way was he being a cheapskate.
> I'm quite sure everyone wants a rough idea of the cost of an animal before purchasing. Much more responsible than forgetting the cost, realising you cant afford to keep it, and dumping it in someone else's hands.
> Of course we are still recommending a cheap way to care for them because hey, who wants to be spending a few hundred when you can get just as healthy happy of a bluey by spending a few bucks. (under-exagerated)
> 
> Best of luck with the bluetongue!



that sounds fair enough but the way the post was written it sounded like he wanted something cheap


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

I get that. Oh well. Misunderstanding everyone. Back to the OP's question... if he wants more info


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I get that. Oh well. Misunderstanding everyone. Back to the OP's question... if he wants more info



yeah totally,if he wants more info I am ready to help


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine were addicted to meal worms and fresh cockroaches lol my boys used to catch em Oh and garden snails....they LOVED big juicy snails fresh from our garden. Cheap and easy pets i say. Oh but they poop lots and mine used to walk through it! lol several times i had to bath them :lol:


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes it did look like that, When I posted I should've of made it more clear. All I want is a rough estimate on the cost. So I can put money A Side. So I can buy the proper equipment and food. So I have a perfect set up before I buy one. ( By cheap costing, I mean are they Cheap/ Expensive to feed ? I should've posted that, So it's more understanding.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 5, 2013)

Can some one tell me if this info is right please. Cool side has to be 21-23 degrees, Hot side 30-33 Degrees. They need uvb lighting at daytime, At night time if it gets cold I can use an infrared lighting. Spot clean once day, Change water every second day. They need Fruit and Vegetables. The odd snail is always a Blue Tongue favorite but should be minimised and used as treats along with red meat and banana. Never feed fish or cat food. Enclosure for an Adult Blue Tongue should be 4-5 foot.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends. As others have said. If you feed them veggies bought from a shop for them it can get more expensive. However they can be very happy on scraps or bits and pieces of our veggies. Snails out of the garden work too. Just make sure they aren't poisoned by pellets or whatever else! Woodies can easily be bred if needed. And buy big tins of dog food while it's on special. So they can be very cheap to feed. Be creative and think of some economical ways to do things. 
Also as someone mentioned, a good idea is to pick up a $50 or less fish tank. (Often sold when not able to hold water) and shove some mesh on top or I think you can buy mesh screen/cover things. Otherwise, a large tub from bunnings or wherever work well too. Heating shouldn't be much considering you're in Qld. UV is recommended unless they live outside. And give them some time outside too 
good luck! Any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay thanks. So I need Uv and Uvb lighting ?


----------



## bigjoediver (Mar 5, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> Okay thanks. So I need Uv and Uvb lighting ?



Just a single reptile specific uv source. This can be on the form of a fluro tube or compact spiral lamp. You can also use a MV bulb but these generate a fair bit of heat which being where you are isn't needed. Not sure if you need a 5.0 or 10.0 uv source I'll let the blue tongue experts answer that one.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

I THINK 5.0 is adequate. (Try get them outside too) but 10.0 won't cause any damage seeing as our sun is much stronger than that. But unlike beardies and that, blueys aren't as susceptible to MBD so UV isn't as essential. IMO I would say a 5.0 provided the skink is taken outside occasionally.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine are housed in 4 foot enclosures, they get fed dog food, natural baby food and fresh grated vegies eg. Pumpkin and carrots. Also mushrooms and pears.

I use a 150watt infrared bulb on thermostat and a 5.0 UV light.

They get fed every 3 days (big meals), they poop alot! I change there water everyday. Coarse Kritter Krumble as substrate. They get taken outside for about 20 minutes on nice sunny days.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 6, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> Can some one tell me if this info is right please. Cool side has to be 21-23 degrees, Hot side 30-33 Degrees. They need uvb lighting at daytime, At night time if it gets cold I can use an infrared lighting. Spot clean once day, Change water every second day. They need Fruit and Vegetables. The odd snail is always a Blue Tongue favorite but should be minimised and used as treats along with red meat and banana. Never feed fish or cat food. Enclosure for an Adult Blue Tongue should be 4-5 foot.



you have most of pretty well covered,don't be afraid of snails you can just about feed them totally on snails ,red meat as you say but trim all fat as it's hard to digest,I eat a banana every week and save the end bit for my girl but they like other fruit too.I found she likes butternut pumpkin,cherries & blueberries & if I give her tinned fruit salad she licks the syrup first .
True-never feed fish.
5UV flouro tube and no need for night time heat except in winter and only when young .you could get a heat mat instead of spending up on heat lamps


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay thanks.. I'm going to try and Breed Snails,Woodies and Crickets. As I'm going to have 1-2 Blue Tongue, 1 Bearded Dragon. I will be giving them a variety of fruit and vegetables. I will change up the meat food. One week they will have Dog food and the other week kangaroo mince> Can I feed them this ? I will only be giving snails as a treat. Will this be okay for them ?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 7, 2013)

kangaroo should be okay as it's low fat,chicken mince is another cheap favourite.
Oh another thing I forgot is substrate,I found wood chips is great I use about 2" deep and she loves to burrow through it and as other people have said take your lizards outside for real sun as much as you can,1/2 hour at a time


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay thanks. Was thinking aspen bedding. Or this odor bedding. Also I will be buying a baby Blue Tongue Skink. When it gets older I will make sure it gets 0/30-3 hours of sunlight.


----------

